# Raid 0 mit neuer und bestehender Festplatte



## dignsag (26. August 2006)

Hallo,

ich möchte mir ein Raid 0 auf meinem HeimPC einrichten. An sich ja kein Problem, mein Board hat nen Raidcontroler, 2 Festplatten usw.

Meine Frage jetzt die 1. Festplatte mit 160 GB ist schon ne Weile in dem Rechner drin und hat 2 Partitionen (30 GB, 130 GB). Natürlich auch schon mit Daten bespielt usw. Die 2. habe ich mir vor kurzem gekauft und noch nicht eingebaut!

Die Frage, was für Probleme kann ich bekommen wenn ich jetzt die 2. Festplatte einbau und ein Raid erstelle? Kann ich das einfach so machen? Oder sollte ich besser meinen Rechner platt machen, Daten löschen, Partitionen entfernen und alles ganz neu machen?

Gruß Dignsag


----------



## chmee (27. August 2006)

Hmm, ich weiss es nicht genau. Man könnte versuchen, hintere Partitionen miteinander
zu verschweissen. Sprich, auf beiden Platten machst Du eine erste Partition ( Win und Daten zB)
und den zweiten Teil kann man dann vielleicht zu ner Raid0 zusammenschieben..

Ähnliche Frage:
http://www.tweakpc.de/forum/ram-und-datenspeicher/1013-raid-0-einrichten-ohne-datenverlust.html
http://www.tweakpc.de/forum/tutorials/6091-was-ist-raid-und-habe-davon.html

mfg chmee


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (28. August 2006)

Hallo,

beim Anlegen eines „RAID 0“ gehen die bisherigen Partitionen auf den verwendeten Festplatten verloren. Es spricht aber natürlich nichts dagegen, vor der Erstellung die Daten zu sichern und nachher wieder aufzuspielen.

Grüße,
 Matthias


----------

